# I am compiling the linux kernel 2.6.35 on my intel atom n270

## darkstarbyte

So I was getting ready to compile Linux kernel 2.6.35 and well I did find out my architecture "prescott" I am wondering what box on make menuconfig do I check for my x86 processor. My highest performing instruction set extension is ssse4.

The default option I left an X for.

Where I got prescott from was [url] http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-kernel-70/looking-for-kernel-config-and-gcc-optimization-cflags-for-intel-atom-n270-771008/[/url]

( ) 386

( ) 486

( ) 586/k5/5x86/6x86/6x86MX

( ) Pentium-Classic

( ) Pentium-MMX

(X) Pentium-Pro

----------

## idella4

darkstarbyte,

I don't know one intel pcu from another, but I do know if you run defconfig in the kernel tree  you will get a workable if not completely correct setting for your hardware.

----------

## darkstarbyte

defconfig? If so do I run it as 

```

make defconfig

```

----------

## idella4

darkstarbyte

```

idella@genny /usr/src/linux-2.6.36 $ sudo make defconfig

```

yes, then make menuconfig and see what it has created, and edit as desired.  Just as  well.

your link gave me "Page not found"

----------

## darkstarbyte

It said it was configured for i386 but at minimum I know it's i686.

----------

## idella4

ok. do 

```

idella@genny /usr/src/linux-2.6.36 $ sudo make defconfig ARCH=x86

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

*** Default configuration is based on 'i386_defconfig'

#

# configuration written to .config

```

Well, defconfig gives a result, but it isn't always the best result but one that will work

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> │ │     ( ) VIA C7                                                 │ │                 
> 
>                 │ │     ( ) Core 2/newer Xeon                                      │ │                 
> ...

 

You said it's an intel atom..  There is the selection for intel atom.  I'm no processor guru.  My system has compiled with at least 3 of the options and has booted and worked.  The makefile in a kernel config simply doesn't incorporate i686, it incorporates i385, i586 and x86.  64 bit is x86_64.  If you are set on a maximum optimaisation choice, wait for another respondent, or at least reset your link to the correct site.  The choice by defconfig is a kernel script that matches it up as a best of known choices.  Admittedly. mine keeps on selecting a pentium,  which I put aside.  Decide on how critical the selection is.  Looks to me like intel atom matches intel atom.

----------

## darkstarbyte

I didn't work so I think I should go with i586, and recompile it later when I am done installing Gentoo.

----------

## idella4

darkstarbyte,

yep, that sounds logical.  How is it it didn't work?  defconfig gave a result.

----------

## darkstarbyte

I can't be sure. If your asking whether I compiled it, or not, I did.(Please correct my grammar I am sure I have made an error.)

----------

